# Got a Ball Python yesterday



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

So got me a young BP yesterday, been wanting one for a while, found one at a very low price. I don't think buddy kept great care of him, but other then being a little skinny he looked very healthy.

The only things in the tank were a water bowl, and a small twig thing. So I added a hide spot (just a cardboard box for now) and a bonzai tree for some more climbing. He had a heat light, but the light was burned out, so got a new one today, and also a under tank heater

Fed him today, a feeder mouse, he/she jumped on it right away, which I'm very pleased with.

Here's a couple pics, by no means is the tank finished yet... I know atleast I should add another hide box... anything else?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good









Try to switch him to pre-killed rats, they're much healthier. He looks great though (as does his enclosure)









EDIT: BTW, I don't think you need to add anything else... considering the tank isn't too big for him, one hide should be enough. Just make sure he feels secure in there, and his water bowl is big enough for him to soak in.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats a nice setup, just put one hide place in the cool side and one in the hot side. What are the temps, humdity?
As huntx said switch to Frozen/Thawed rats.

Carnivoro


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for the replies

I gotta go buy another thermometer, I thought i had one of them round ones kicking around but cant find it. I'll also pick up one for humidity. Right now I only know the temp on the "hot" side and it's just over 90 right now. What should the humidity be anyways? That's one thing I don't know.

I am planning in the near future to switch him to F/T rats. It's just that I was reading around just before I got him and read about people having issues with their BP's not eating. Since my guy looked a little skinny, I wanted to feed something I know he'd like, just to make sure he is eating. I'm gonna feed some live mice for the next month or so, probably once a week just to beef him up. Then try F/T rats. I fed a live mouse cause there's less chance of my snake being injured, but will switch to rats when using F/T

He really seems to enjoy the bonzai tree, it, he spends most of his time curled around it, is that because the moss if really moist?

PS. I may call it a he most of the time, but I really don't know if it's a male or female. I know the anal spurs are larger on a male, but I have nothing to compare them to...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice Lookin Snake and setup,

Its good to hear someone is taking 
care of it now


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

that is a cool snake. my woman has a huge one. its about 5 feet. i don't know why a frozen rat would be any better than a live one. (other than the mouse can't like attack your snake.) but i think the mouse loses nutrients when they are killed and frozen.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

C.D. said:


> that is a cool snake. my woman has a huge one. its about 5 feet. i don't know why a frozen rat would be any better than a live one. (other than the mouse can't like attack your snake.) but i think the mouse loses nutrients when they are killed and frozen.
> [snapback]1188118[/snapback]​


It's not the fact that it's frozen that makes it better, it's the rat over a mouse that makes it better.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Nethius said:


> C.D. said:
> 
> 
> > that is a cool snake. my woman has a huge one. its about 5 feet. i don't know why a frozen rat would be any better than a live one. (other than the mouse can't like attack your snake.) but i think the mouse loses nutrients when they are killed and frozen.
> ...










thats very true because if you start with mice you might problems switching to bigger prey like rats later on

nice python


----------



## jbmudry (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice snake. Just my two bits you might want to add a rock that has some ruff surface to help the snake shed. They like to soak and then rub on a rock or rough wood to help shed. Also as for moving away from live feeders i recommend it as well. I have a friend whos snake lost an eye to a live feeder.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

I feed mine pre killed, i dont like feeding frozen food to him, but I def kill the mouse first so my snake doesnt get injured.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

very cool love yhe pytons


----------

